# Buster inflatable collar



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Freddie will be having his little op at the end of this month and i wondered if any of you had used the Buster Collar and whether it was worth getting. Also which size did you get? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes I used one for both of mine after their ops and i would recommend it. it's more comfortable for them when lying down also saves on scratches on any furniture which is what normally happens with the plastic cones, especially if you have leathers sofas etc like me 
I used a medium for both of mine!
Also with the advantage that they can deflate and be stored away should you ever need it again after any op which hopefully we won't but you never know.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I feel they would be a lot less annoying (from a poo perspective) than a cone. That being said, Poppy wouldn't entertain it and we put her in a baby grow which was ideal.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly could get this off too easily and I never managed to get it fastened tight enough that she could not pull it off  lots of dogs are far more accepting of things than her though


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

Clemmy seemed to really like hers (she hated the plastic cone with a passion!). It looked comfortable, almost like a travel pillow. I got the medium for her which was fine.


----------



## LolaCockerpoo (Feb 1, 2016)

Lola was spayed yesterday, and I bought the buster collar for her as I thought it would be kinder than the cone. Even in her sleepy, dazed state, she managed to get it off in minutes. I've tried and tried over the last 24 hours to put it on tight enough, but nothing has worked. Apparently she is the great escape artist. Defeated, I got an old pair of leggings, chopped a leg off the length of Lola's body, cut leg holes and an area for her lady bits, and she's now a happy cockerpoo.  She can't get to her wound, but can do all her business. I wish I'd thought of doing this earlier.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

LolaCockerpoo said:


> Lola was spayed yesterday, and I bought the buster collar for her as I thought it would be kinder than the cone. Even in her sleepy, dazed state, she managed to get it off in minutes. I've tried and tried over the last 24 hours to put it on tight enough, but nothing has worked. Apparently she is the great escape artist. Defeated, I got an old pair of leggings, chopped a leg off the length of Lola's body, cut leg holes and an area for her lady bits, and she's now a happy cockerpoo.  She can't get to her wound, but can do all her business. I wish I'd thought of doing this earlier.


Sounds like a great invention, just watch she doesn't start licking the area of the leggings where her stitches are. Molly wore a buster collar and I would take it off if I was around to watch her. She also wore a baby grow, but on the odd occasion would lick the baby grow until it was saturated


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

LolaCockerpoo said:


> Lola was spayed yesterday, and I bought the buster collar for her as I thought it would be kinder than the cone. Even in her sleepy, dazed state, she managed to get it off in minutes. I've tried and tried over the last 24 hours to put it on tight enough, but nothing has worked. Apparently she is the great escape artist. Defeated, I got an old pair of leggings, chopped a leg off the length of Lola's body, cut leg holes and an area for her lady bits, and she's now a happy cockerpoo.  She can't get to her wound, but can do all her business. I wish I'd thought of doing this earlier.


Hmmm. That's interesting as I've read this can happen. I think Freddie will be the same as Lola with the Buster Collar and have it off quite fast.
The vets sell a onesie with poppers but not sure how practical that will be in the day altho it might be useful overnight.
I hope Lola is well on the road to recovery now.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My poo girls were fine with their onesies - and only needed to wear them when they were on their own - when I was there to distract them if they showed any interest they were ok 'naked'! Inzi had to wear the evil lampshade collar - but again I only put it on her when she was going to be left on her own and overnight - I had it fitted to a spare collar so that it was easy to take on and off. In the house with me I kept her on a lead so that I could keep her in immediate sight.
In my experience they heal up very quickly. Some dogs are bothered by irritation from being shaved more than the wound itself - what does Lola's wound look like - is it glue, staples or stitches? Mine just had glue.....


----------



## LolaCockerpoo (Feb 1, 2016)

Goosey said:


> Sounds like a great invention, just watch she doesn't start licking the area of the leggings where her stitches are. Molly wore a buster collar and I would take it off if I was around to watch her. She also wore a baby grow, but on the odd occasion would lick the baby grow until it was saturated


Thank you for that tip. I'll keep an eye out for her licking the onesie. So far she's left it alone. At the moment, she seems more bothered by the areas they shaved on her legs. 



Marzi said:


> In my experience they heal up very quickly. Some dogs are bothered by irritation from being shaved more than the wound itself - what does Lola's wound look like - is it glue, staples or stitches? Mine just had glue.....


Lola's wound is much smaller and neater than I expected. Really just a little line. I'm very pleased. The vet said she has internal stitches that will dissolve, and, to my knowledge, that is all. It's healing beautifully. Now if only I could stop her jumping onto the couch... This dog is determined to give me a heart attack. The vet said no running, no jumping on an off furniture. She's broken all those rules in the first two days.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Try not to worry too much, both mine were unstoppable when it come to all the no running,no jumping rules! Like marzi said they heal quiet quickly. 
Doggies and no do rule sometimes just don't go


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes, I was freaked out by the thought of keeping her still  So we moved all the settee cushions onto the floor in front of it, to make a low seat - that worked! We tried to do lots of brain training while she had restricted exercise and tiny walks to the nearest grass because she wouldn't wee in the garden  The babygrow was also enough for us and she was definitely more bothered by the shaving than the wound. Good luck X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Barney was done today and is quite miserable in his medical vest. He got pee on it (not his fault) so I tried a babygro of Lucille's and he wouldn't move and looked horrified 😨 I have the horrid cone still in my car from the vet but no chance he'll like that! He's going to have to sleep in the (washed) vest as it's safer than nothing.


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Poor Barney. I hope you both sleep ok tonight and the vest works. Let us know how he gets on.


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

Bless, he looks very relaxed - don't worry too much. 

I must say the inflatable collar worked really well for us. 

I only got it quite a few days after the op.

I searched on amazon for "comfortable cone" a couple of days afterwards and also bought a foam cone thing which was rubbish. The vet nurse had said to put her in a t-shirt - which I did, but t-shirt didn't seem completely secure if I wasn't watching - whereas the inflatable collar seemed comfortable and was secure too (she could reach the top of her back legs, but not her stitches).

She was absolutely fine and recovered from the surgery very quickly.

I found it was difficult to stop her running around afterwards too, but I thought that was a good sign that she was feeling alright- and perhaps the inflatable collar restricted her movements a bit?

Hope that helps xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Janey153 said:


> Barney was done today and is quite miserable in his medical vest. He got pee on it (not his fault) so I tried a babygro of Lucille's and he wouldn't move and looked horrified 😨 I have the horrid cone still in my car from the vet but no chance he'll like that! He's going to have to sleep in the (washed) vest as it's safer than nothing.


Barney boo! Poor little munchkin  The first night is horrible because they look miserable, I think some of it is grogginess from the anaesthetic but very soon after that they recover their spirit and you start reaching for the spirits


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I know, thank you. I feel so sorry for him 😢 bit he's relatively ok when he's not wearing anything 😨. I had to bring him back from the vets early too as he was howling, and I could hear him in the background 😢 Think they were desperate to have him removed. I feel like such a bad mummy 😕


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Janey153 said:


> I know, thank you. I feel so sorry for him 😢 bit he's relatively ok when he's not wearing anything 😨. I had to bring him back from the vets early too as he was howling, and I could hear him in the background 😢 Think they were desperate to have him removed. I feel like such a bad mummy 😕


Barney was just missing you - nothing wrong in that!
Freddie can howl at times too, so I maybe I'll provide the nurses with earplugs when he goes in for the snip at the end of the month.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

He's back to normal this morning... No pain and jumping around &#55357;&#56853; and he chewed through his vest last night so though his stitches are in place, he's done a lot of licking which I think is not good &#55357;&#56872;


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Janey153 said:


> He's back to normal this morning... No pain and jumping around �� and he chewed through his vest last night so though his stitches are in place, he's done a lot of licking which I think is not good ��


Very pleased to hear Barney fine this morning. 
Hopefully the licking doesn't hinder the healing process - but am sure the vest will have stopped most of it though. x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Clemmy said:


> Clemmy seemed to really like hers (she hated the plastic cone with a passion!). It looked comfortable, almost like a travel pillow. I got the medium for her which was fine.


Yes, same for Barney!








Just hope he doesn't try and get it off!


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

Aww, he looks quite happy in it, what a sweetheart! I was surprised that quite a few people said their dogs escaped from it - mine had hoops to thread the normal collar through and it seemed quite secure - I suppose it depends how determined they are!! Hope it works and his recovery goes quickly and smoothly!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Barney has now chewed through his buster collar  and that was after I discovered he could reach his stitches with it on so I was going to take it back (which the lovely pet shop owner said I could do) but I cant now that it's in shreds  She suggested a bitter spray deterrent which is for itchy skin, sutures etc so I'll try that.

I'm going to try and adapt a babygro but dont hold out much hope that it'll last!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Barney has now chewed through his buster collar  and that was after I discovered he could reach his stitches with it on so I was going to take it back (which the lovely pet shop owner said I could do) but I cant now that it's in shreds  She suggested a bitter spray deterrent which is for itchy skin, sutures etc so I'll try that.
> 
> I'm going to try and adapt a babygro but dont hold out much hope that it'll last!


There's me thinking Sid was a menace, he only wore his buster collar at night or when I went out. He didn't even wear a baby grow like Molly ,but he never chewed his collar or bothered licking his stitches  you see Sid can be a good boy  xx


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's Barney modelling his off the shoulder babygro. Whether it survives the night is unknown! And if it doesn't there's no more options for him 😨


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Poor barney doesn't look impressed! Ok last resort is a muzzle  xx


----------



## Disneyboo2 (Feb 18, 2016)

Whisky was spayed on Thursday and hated the cone of shame. I ordered her a buster collar and it arrived yesterday, she still isn't happy but looks a lot more comfortable. I feel so sorry for her! She is just not our usual girl! Every day she seems to be getting better but it breaks my heart that she looks so sad


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh dear poor whiskey does look sorry for herself, it's early days though. It takes a couple of days to get any drug out of the system,but it won't be long and she'll be back to normal.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh I feel for you and whiskey. She'll be back to normal before you know it - Barney was back to his normal self way too quickly 😨

☺


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm sure all the dogs having their 'ops' will be back to normal in no time, we had to use the cone as nothing else worked for Dudley, and even then we had to get a bigger size as he could still just reach with the first size one we had, the backs of my legs really suffered from him bashing into me with it on though!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, I might have to get tough and persevere with the cone. He's not actually licking his stitches too much but I understand they don't start fully itching till 4 or 5 days after the op? 😨


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Barney - he loves to make his own life difficult.
Does he actually have any external stitches? Or is it just glue? 
I think by day 5 they reckon they are 100% better.
You and he will survive this - but at the time it is horrendous.
It is a long time since I had a boy dog - but he destroyed everything (walls, sofas, back of car etc etc) but he did not destroy his missing man sacks... 
Good luck. I would keep him on a lead when you are up and about and leave the collar/onesie off. That way you can interrupt any licking and you only need the cone of shame on when you are out or sleeping and you don't have to watch him looking at you with miserable eyes.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Marzi
He's got dissolvable stitches which are still visible and in place - phew - and he really isn't too bothered by them at the moment. He kept his babygro on all night so no chewing through it and getting to his stitches. He's back at the vets for a follow up on Thursday and he has to be on the lead till then. It'll be good when this is all over with, as for me I feel like I can't go anywhere, can't leave him for too long and cant go anywhere too much with him. I'm stuck here!


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Janey153 said:


> Thanks Marzi
> He's got dissolvable stitches which are still visible and in place - phew - and he really isn't too bothered by them at the moment. He kept his babygro on all night so no chewing through it and getting to his stitches. He's back at the vets for a follow up on Thursday and he has to be on the lead till then. It'll be good when this is all over with, as for me I feel like I can't go anywhere, can't leave him for too long and cant go anywhere too much with him. I'm stuck here!


So pleased Barney doing ok. 
I am looking forward to Freddie going through all this in two weeks - NOT!!


----------



## Disneyboo2 (Feb 18, 2016)

Whisky had a checkup on Saturday, her wound was a little red so we have been advised to watch it carefully and if it's no better by Monday she will get antibiotics. This morning she was really not too well and the wound was red. She started antibiotics this morning after a quick call to the vet. She slept most of the day but now seems a little brighter. 
I've got some dressings, honey (medical grade, ) and bandages and have rigged up a body suit for her. Hopefully she will continue to improve, I feel so guilty for her, my poor baby


----------



## LolaCockerpoo (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh, no. Poor Whiskey. Sounds like you're doing everything right to get her better asap. I wonder how the infection took hold since you were using the collar?

I wondered whether Lola's wound had the start of an infection on Saturday. It turned a little red, so I watched it carefully, but on Sunday morning it was back to a healthy pink. However, she does have a hard lump beneath the surface of the wound which has got slightly larger over the last few days. A quick search on the internet showed that this could be the body reacting to the internal stitches (normal), or a hernia (not so normal). As Lola's bright as a button, eating and drinking, I'm guessing all is okay, but looking forward to seeing the vet tomorrow for a check up to put my mind at ease.

Has anyone else experienced a lump beneath the wound on their female dogs?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Poor wee Whiskey, she looks so cute. Hope she improves very soon


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

LolaCockerpoo said:


> Oh, no. Poor Whiskey. Sounds like you're doing everything right to get her better asap. I wonder how the infection took hold since you were using the collar?
> 
> I wondered whether Lola's wound had the start of an infection on Saturday. It turned a little red, so I watched it carefully, but on Sunday morning it was back to a healthy pink. However, she does have a hard lump beneath the surface of the wound which has got slightly larger over the last few days. A quick search on the internet showed that this could be the body reacting to the internal stitches (normal), or a hernia (not so normal). As Lola's bright as a button, eating and drinking, I'm guessing all is okay, but looking forward to seeing the vet tomorrow for a check up to put my mind at ease.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced a lump beneath the wound on their female dogs?


Yes Molly had a hard lump under her stitches. The wound was clean and dry no signs of infection and I was told it was perfectly normal and will go in time. 
I'm sure that your visit to the vets will put your mind at rest,but I'm quiet sure if the wound is dry and looks ok the lump is just as my vet said the healing process. Hope all goes well  X


----------



## Disneyboo2 (Feb 18, 2016)

LolaCockerpoo said:


> Oh, no. Poor Whiskey. Sounds like you're doing everything right to get her better asap. I wonder how the infection took hold since you were using the collar?
> 
> I wondered whether Lola's wound had the start of an infection on Saturday. It turned a little red, so I watched it carefully, but on Sunday morning it was back to a healthy pink. However, she does have a hard lump beneath the surface of the wound which has got slightly larger over the last few days. A quick search on the internet showed that this could be the body reacting to the internal stitches (normal), or a hernia (not so normal). As Lola's bright as a button, eating and drinking, I'm guessing all is okay, but looking forward to seeing the vet tomorrow for a check up to put my mind at ease.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced a lump beneath the wound on their female dogs?


Whisky also has a hard lump below the surface. The vet explained it as a localised reaction to the internal stitches. Hope Lola is doing okay still. Whisky is a little better today! I'm not sure how she got an infection, she definitely can't reach the wound with her collar. I suppose it's just one of those things!


----------



## LolaCockerpoo (Feb 1, 2016)

Goosey said:


> Yes Molly had a hard lump under her stitches. The wound was clean and dry no signs of infection and I was told it was perfectly normal and will go in time.
> I'm sure that your visit to the vets will put your mind at rest,but I'm quiet sure if the wound is dry and looks ok the lump is just as my vet said the healing process. Hope all goes well  X


That's reassuring to know. The lump is smaller today, which is great, and the incision scar looks amazing after only 7 days. Can't believe how fast these little dogs heal. And she's raring to get back to her usual walk schedule. She wants to run and dash all over the place. She keeps looking at me as if to say, "Hey, Mum, what's with the damn lead?."



Disneyboo2 said:


> Whisky also has a hard lump below the surface. The vet explained it as a localised reaction to the internal stitches. Hope Lola is doing okay still. Whisky is a little better today! I'm not sure how she got an infection, she definitely can't reach the wound with her collar. I suppose it's just one of those things!


Great to hear that Whisky is on the mend. I take it the antibiotics have kicked in. It's always a worry when they're not themselves. When she's bouncing off the walls and causing mischief again, you'll wonder why you didn't take advantage of this quiet time.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Having chewed his vest and inflatable collar he's now removed his babygro. 😕 I checked his stitches before I took Lucille home and he had a bulge appearing in between them so I rang the vet and have to go see the nurse tomorrow and he MUST wear his Elizabethan collar (cone of shame) so I put it on him and took Lucille back. Half an hour later I return and he's broken it and it's in pieces on the floor. I tried to fix it back on and through his collar with string but he just cried and barked and wouldnt move. I despair. He's now wearing his equafleece which of course doesn't cover his sutures. I've sprayed them with some bitter spray that's meant to deter him from licking but I doubt it will. I dread the nurse saying he has to be stitched again as he's like a bloody maniac at the moment with so much energy that he can't express as he can't go off lead for goodness knows how long now. We're both climbing the walls - him literally 😨


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Janey153 said:


> Having chewed his vest and inflatable collar he's now removed his babygro. 😕 I checked his stitches before I took Lucille home and he had a bulge appearing in between them so I rang the vet and have to go see the nurse tomorrow and he MUST wear his Elizabethan collar (cone of shame) so I put it on him and took Lucille back. Half an hour later I return and he's broken it and it's in pieces on the floor. I tried to fix it back on and through his collar with string but he just cried and barked and wouldnt move. I despair. He's now wearing his equafleece which of course doesn't cover his sutures. I've sprayed them with some bitter spray that's meant to deter him from licking but I doubt it will. I dread the nurse saying he has to be stitched again as he's like a bloody maniac at the moment with so much energy that he can't express as he can't go off lead for goodness knows how long now. We're both climbing the walls - him literally 😨


Oh no. What a nightmare for you. I hadn't heard about the spray that is bitter - I'll be interested to hear if that works. 
I just know that Freddie will be exactly the same.
Hopefully in a day or so things will be brighter for you both.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sorry, I kind of high jacked your thread. I think the buster collar is good and the best of the various options I've tried, it's just a shame he chewed through it! I've just bought a different cone from pets at home to see us through the night... Wish me luck! 😱☺


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Janey153 said:


> Sorry, I kind of high jacked your thread. I think the buster collar is good and the best of the various options I've tried, it's just a shame he chewed through it! I've just bought a different cone from pets at home to see us through the night... Wish me luck! 😱☺


Oh no worries at all because I've learnt things from replies to your post. We are all on here for the same reason anyway.
I do wish you lots of luck and let me know what the Pers At Home cone is like.
X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

He seems relatively happy at the moment...!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh dear Lou, poor you sounds like he's been a bit of a nightmare. Bad boy barney, it can't be that bad. I thought most boys of Brighton liked to dress up 
Hopefully the bulge is the normal bulge that seems to come when healing! I know SIDS did,but it was all ok. 
You'll be relieved when it's all over and he can get out and about. 
When he's got the all clear we must get them down the beach for a good walk  xx


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

What's a normal bulge when healing? This is in between a couple of stitches. Yes, we both need a good seaside walk!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Sid had a hard mass just under the stitches was told it was just the flesh healing together. I assume the wound is dry and not weaping or inflamed ? Xx


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes its dry, a bit red. He's not bothered by it and actually doesn't lick that much but it only takes a few seconds to cause some harm. I'll see what the nurse says tomorrow xx


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I must admit because of the slight bulge Sid had it ment we had to return a few days later after his post op visit,but he then got the all clear! 
Hope all goes well today, keep us posted xx


----------



## LolaCockerpoo (Feb 1, 2016)

Lola had her 7 day post op vet check, and all is fine. The wound is healing well, however...she wants me to continue with on lead walks for another 7 days, and to keep them to only 15 minutes.  She said that the muscle and tissue doesn't take the strain from the stitches until the 14th day. Gosh, it's going to be a long week.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh dear, poor Lula and you too! How is she coping with short lead walks? 









Barney was not a happy boy last night , with yet another cone attached to his collar with string to keep it on overnight. 😩


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Lou just be glad he can't talk. From his looks in that picture I don't think he has anything nice to say to you. 

Have you tried playing mind games or some obedience training like sit, down, stays and tricks like shake a paw with him to drain some of his energy.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I agree Barb, he does look quite angry and depressed  However, he snuggled up to me all night (lovely to have a cone in my face... so can't have been too cross with me. And after I saw the nurse and then the vet this morning - Barney has been released from cones and lead walks and so we had a lovely run on the beach this morning . It was bliss, though these photos don't show him in full action!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

So pleased for you both Lou, what a relief to be able to get out properly! So the bulge was nothing to worry about then ? Xx


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Nicki ☺ The vet didn't seem concerned about the bulge, said his stitches coukd be snipped off next week if need be, but mostly he needs not to be distressed by wearing cones and vests etc and by going stir crazy at home. Freedom is the cure! ❤


----------

